# The 2006 Timex Automatic - A Quick Review...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I have never written a watch review before, and I am not going to do so here either ( I'm not even sure I am allowed, so please delete it if it's inappropriate ). Just thought I'd share some points, views and pics of the new Timex Automatic model 2C261. I ordered this watch before Christmas - arrived yesterday...







The place I bought it had a backorder from Timex which were unable to deliver until now. I am a dedicated "Timexican" so this might not be the most objective "report"







but I will try to keep it simple...

It arrived in a black cardboard box, quite simple. The watch was on a grey velvet pilow with all the paperwork tucked underneath. Protective film on the crystal and on the exhibition back. A standard delivery box I guess... ( very high-grade for a Timex though...







).

The dial and hands - first impression










The dial is silver-white with silver numerals at 3,6,9 and 12, and 5-60 black secondsmarkers on the outer edge. The silver hands have a vintage look and the blue seconds hand is really good looking. The dial is in fact pretty uncluttered and it's easy to read the time. There's a Power Reserve indicator, date at 4.30 with a magnifier and an am/pm 12/24 indicator. All in all the first impression of the dial was quite nice







. Not so good: no Lumibrite/luminous material







.

Close-up of the "Power Reserve" indicator










Case, crystal and crown










The case and crown is all stainless steel, and feels heavy and solid. It measures 40.2-mm. not counting the crown and is 13.2-mm. thick. The bezel has a polished ring around the crystal - the rest is brushed/satin ( ? ). The crown is a screw-in type and is very easy to operate with a good grip. However, it stands out a bit, so it may be objected to nicks or get caught up in sleeves etc. The crystal is a mineral type and has a magnifier over the date. The date is easy to read if you are looking straight at the dial, but at an angle it makes it a bit more difficult ( in my opinion ). The screw-down caseback is very nicely done - also has a mineral exhibition crystal. The watch is WR50.

Movement










This Timex has a 22 jewels automatic movement. It's a Chinese movement, either it's the DG2813 or the CH3886. Beats with 28800 bph. Nothing special, but the rotor is nicely finished. Very quiet - like a Seiko in "tickingsound"







Also has a hacking-feature and quick-set date. I timed it over the last 24 hours and it was 4 seconds faster than my atomic clock. So far so good...









The bracelet










This is the part I like the least. The lock itself is great and feels solid enough. The links are not the solid type - seems to be hollow, and the polished areas will get a lot of scratches easily. It feels a bit cheap, although there are no sharp edges to be found. Should be fairly easy to replace though - they do sell these with a leather band as well.

Well, all in all I'm actually impressed with this one. I didn't expect it to feel so nice and solid, and the size should suit most people. It has an appereance that is a bit unlike most new watches today ( in my opinion ) and it looks very good in person







I think it can serve both as a daily beater AND as a more dressy watch.

The price I paid was $105, but they are bound to be cheaper on the Internet pretty soon. Expect prices to drop as this is a fairly new model.

Comments?

Knut


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

A good review of a nice watch, I like the look of it....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Interesting Knut







. Are you sure you haven't done a review before because it's a bloody good first effort 







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Great review Knut and superb photos









The Timex is pretty good as well....I love the hands on this watch...very Accutron Spaceview-ish.









What camera are you using?


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Interesting watch, well done with the reveiw and if the pics are yours there first rate

Richard


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Great review Knut and superb photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing special - a HP M407. I try to use Pauls phototips. I am not a great photographer, and I really need to get a tripod. Glad you liked the watch!









Knut


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm glad it finally turned up knut. Cracking pictures.

It's nice to see Timex moving back to auto's even if they are chinese, I suppose at this price point they didn't have much option.

For me I've never been convinced of the need for a 24 hour dial ( unless it's able to be set independantly for a 2nd time zone which this isn't) or the need for a power reserve both gimiky imho and I think the watch would look nicer without them, the date also does nothing for me I don't like cyclopses, the round window is niecly done, would have been nicer at 6 without the cyclops for my liking.

But having said that the dial and hands look really good, the lack of lume doesn't bother me, I'm usually asleep when it's dark and it's good to see that they went for all s/s, I can't understand the use of chrome on base these days unless you are producing a very cheap budget watch.

Not one I'll be rushing out to buy, I prefer my vintage ones


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I'm glad it finally turned up knut. Cracking pictures.
> 
> It's nice to see Timex moving back to auto's even if they are chinese, I suppose at this price point they didn't have much option.
> 
> ...


I agree - it would have looked even nicer if they left out the 12/24 hour dial and put the date at 6. The magnifier does not really do any good for me. The dial itself is nicely done though ( and I checked with a loupe - no dust inside...! I remember someone in Poland posting on our old Timex forum about some dust on the inside...







). I too prefer my vintage ones, but I just had to have this one. It will be vintage some day...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Excellent pictures and first rate review Knut.









Thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

knuteols said:


> It will be vintage some day...


That's the spirit!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Good review and a nice looking watch too; I like it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cant be bad ,great review as well as great photo's and a smashing watch


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

That is a great watch Knuteols.

Love the dial and hands.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Excellent pictures and a very interesting watch. Great review, well done. 









Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice read Knut, thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

An interesting review and great photos, well done


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Great review & pics, thanks!

I like the watch, too, including the 24hr sub dial, cyclops & power reserve


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks like a nice watch you've got there.

I would never have thought about a Timex,but you've got me thinking now.

And I think your pics are fab.Ive tried to photograph my watches but I just can't seem to get rid of the flippin reflections.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A very professional result, and as others have said very impressive photography.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

I know this thread is a bit old, but reading the review convinced me to buy one. Very nice watch indeed. The movement on this Timex is made in China and the watch is priced higher than other Chinese made watches such as Alpha, but a watch with these same features would be priced considerably higher if it had a Japanese or Swiss movement. Besides, I've heard that the quality of other Chinese made watches like Alpha can be hit or miss. Timex's quality control has been pretty good in my opinion and if anything should ever go wrong with the watch, I'm sure they'll make it right. All in all I really like this watch and I applaude Timex for re-introducing an automatic line of watches for the masses.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Way to go Apollo!







I hope you enjoy your new watch, and I agree with you; it's great that Timex finally took a step in the right direction and started with Automatics again. Hopefully we'll see more of them in the future. They are really decent and nice watches, and I think that for the money they are good value. And they look far better "in person" than on any pic, in my honest opinion










Knut


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

Knut, I agree they are a great value. By the way, your of your Timex are superb:kewlpics:


----------

